# Storing shingles on roof



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Put one down and start the next one level, then stack up. It's best to just make stacks, not piles, so you can stack them on the opposite side of the roof where you want to start. Make sure you leave an opening in your stacks to walk through. You can stack them 5-6 high with no problems. 

Usually when you lay out the bundles you want them 4 ft up and 4 ft apart, so use that for a guide as to how long your roof is from eave to ridge.

Then when you do one side and finished you can move the few bundles left to the finished side and they are out of your way.

We usually tear off the top 3 feet and ridge, then tar paper and stack them there. Then you won't have to move them more than once.

Elevators suck though. Make sure you have some help, and be prepared for a quick work out.


----------

